# putter grip issue...any suggestions



## royer5 (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a revolver bag. It has 2 outer putter tubes. My putter grip, standard size, has gotten worn out from rubbing that occurs when being placed in and taken out of these tube. I just purchased a new putter with the mid size super stroke grip. Any ideas or products that may help protect the grip of my putter?


----------

